# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha no Cabo Raso

## João Manarte

Boas!
Alguem vai buscar agua ao Cabo Raso este im de semana que se aproxima?
Segundo o site das marés esta ta alta por volta das 4 sabado e domingo, talvez por volta dessa hora va lá.
Alguem vai? para trocarmos uns dedos de conversa? 
Vou levar um fumaças se o comprimento do fio chegar posso encher os bidoes ao pessoal, se nao, enchemos á la pate!  :SbSourire:  
Cumps!  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, João  :Olá:  

Em que sitio do cabo raso vais estar, se for no domingo á tarde talvez dê para ir e trocar idéias enquanto carregava 120 litros para a mudança da semana.

Um abraço

----------


## João Manarte

Boas!
Em principio vou a tarde! Vou para o lado direito do farol.
Logo a noite digo.te a que horas mais ou menos passo lá.
Abraço! :SbBiere5:

----------

